# on-line car show 01-29-2012



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I am not a Mustang fan at all, but this is what I have:





Oh lok, more purple cars!:thumbsup:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

OK here are some of my Mustangs Of note are the competetion pack Candy red/ Blue& Green . Yellow/ Brown Ht & conv. RRR cars the green 69 was my best friends car from the 60's that i inherited and restored.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey wow. that one in the front on the right that looks like it started out as a Johnny Lightning pullback... has that roof been modified to look like a coupe instead of a fastback? interesting...

--rick


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Yes that was my first attempt at replicating my 1 to 1 car a 68 High country special The blue t jet looks a lot better. The Xtraction has a Javelin roof on it and a home made trunk lid. if you look in " My Photos" on the last page there is a picture of my real car
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's a few Stangs I did for "GAS WARS"


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

win43 said:


> Here's a few Stangs I did for "GAS WARS"


 
That's a kool idea!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Luv the gas wars:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Hey fordcowboy!
What's next weeks theme?
Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Marty - You pick a theme for next week. You picked a perfect time to help me out. I went to Springfield, IL this weekend and now I"m under the weather. Curled up on the couch under a blanket. 
I have a suggestion for Saturday night - Race cars. When I feel better I'll go take pictures of my own car.
Later,
FCB


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Trucks!












Rob


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Not much of a Mustang collection, but here's what I have so far:http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/TGM2054/DSCN0286.jpg


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

fordcowboy said:


> Marty - You pick a theme for next week. You picked a perfect time to help me out. I went to Springfield, IL this weekend and now I"m under the weather. Curled up on the couch under a blanket.
> I have a suggestion for Saturday night - Race cars. When I feel better I'll go take pictures of my own car.
> Later,
> FCB


 
I'd like to do Chaparrals!!

BTW - are these on-line shows just for HO?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

The local Mustang Club stopped by.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)




----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

It's not just for HO Marty, I just haven't unboxed my 1/32's. Bring 'em on!:thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

*found a few on my layout*

lurking in wait...









laying in state...









at a fair rate...









"last time i drove 'em, they ran great!"...









:wave:

john


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*From the Godfather of the Gas Wars...*

A beautiful custom sent to me by Win43....


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

*More 'stangs...*

One of my favorite bodies Tom has done... 








...and a group shot of a few more of the little stallions:wave:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

This was done for one of coach's charity auctions.

Where the heck has coach been????


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiding in his new man cave, or working OT maybe?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's a mustang I received. It's different than the other one. And here's most of my Mustangs. If you want to see a certain one, let me know & I'll take a close up picture of it. 
--FCB


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's the last of 'em. --FCB


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

They all look fantastic cowboy.
Last pic,Show that red 4 gear with the blown motor.
I have it's blue brother & was wanting to do something similar.
Thanks
BR
 They're all so shinnnnnyyyy !


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That is an awesome bunch of stangs you have there. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Some clean looking Mustangs right there TBI, jus sayn'!!! 
Good looking stable FCB, quite a corral!!! Giddy-up!!! RM


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Sweet pair, TBI! Real eye catchers. The PJ is extra special!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You said the magic word.....Mustang! Lots of real nice ones on here, guys. I dragged most of them out for the show. Here's the original TJet group, I painted two of the black cars to fill the gap until the real deals come my way.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

These are the racers of my youth. Yes, I never got rid of them.








A few of the more interesting repros. 








This is a replica of my 1:1 scale toy.








The cars I build and race today.








The IROC class cars that we race. 








Most of the rest are in this shot....at least the HO scale cars.









It never ends........

Al


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice collection there Al


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Nice obsession, I mean, collection!:thumbsup:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

LOL I think you were right the first time, Marty. Thanks.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Marty said:


> Nice obsession, I mean, collection!:thumbsup:
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


LMAO! Yeah, what he said :thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

ajd350 said:


> These are the racers of my youth. Yes, I never got rid of them.


i'm really liking the monkee mobile style one in the back of the pack! was it an early george barris inspiration, or just because you felt like it? either way - a fun runner!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey Basement racer- the car you're talkin about was built & custom painted by Clydeomite. The pic doesnt really do it justice.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

gomanvongo said:


> i'm really liking the monkee mobile style one in the back of the pack! was it an early george barris inspiration, or just because you felt like it? either way - a fun runner!


That was inspired by a one-off that was featured in Car and Driver in 1966. It's a Mustang station wagon and I actually duplicated the HO version in full scale and drove it for several years in the early 80's. Really.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

dude, that is too cool. is it still around somewhere?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sadly, no. Too many Midwest winters took their toll and it was scrapped. The bright side was that many of it's usable parts went to this former basket case.
It was fun to drive, though!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

The Mustang wagon looks way cool!!! Thanks for sharing .
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My first love was mustangs.. I wish I had something cool to post up, but at present I'm 'stang-less.. That Wagon kicks @$$ Al!!! Damn wild, wicked, cool and totally different!! Love it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

ajd350 said:


> That was inspired by a one-off that was featured in Car and Driver in 1966. It's a Mustang station wagon and I actually duplicated the HO version in full scale and drove it for several years in the early 80's. Really.


too frickin' cool! what was the donor for that roof panel - it looks like it could be factory!

john


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

A second 65 Mustang coupe donated it's roof for the add-on. I narrowed the c-pillars. Thanks for the kudos.

Kiwi, LOVE the GT500! what is the body from? Al


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Just a few of my stangs!


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

A sheby gt 500 and a 2012 boss 302 on 4 gear chassis


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

kiwidave said:


>


 low & fast.Great look kiwi.are those wheel covers?My eyes are to bad to decide :freak: The car really looks:woohoo: to me !
BR


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> Hey Basement racer- the car you're talkin about was built & custom painted by Clydeomite. The pic doesnt really do it justice.


 
Thanks fordcowboy.It looks pretty *x%! good in the close up to me sir.
Great paint & detail Clyde.
BR


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Al, that body is a Bad Dawg resin. BR, they are wheels off a diecast. I turned the rear wheels down on my Dremel until 4 gear specialty tires fitted. The white wheels are AFX turbines. Bad pic sorry!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's some of my Mustangs


----------

